# Vorsicht vor Adventskalender-Spam!!!



## Marco001 (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, derzeit tauchen immer wieder diese Links zu einem Online-Adventskalender auf. Was es damit wirklich auf sich hat und was diese Aktion für einen Zweck hat, ließt man hier:
(...)

Die Adresse dieses "Anbieters" ist (...).de (so ähnlich).
Derzeit machen massenweise leitgläubige Leute mit und spammen damit auch in Foren und Sozialen Netzwerken rum (ganz schlimm: Bei Wer-kennt-wen.de), und ich rate JEDEM, von diesem Mist die Finger zu lassen und auch nicht mitzuspielen, wenn einem ein guter Kumpel/Verwandter ect. diesen Link unterjubelt. Die auf der Startseite ersichtliche Garantie, dass Daten nicht weitergegeben würden, ist schlichweg eine glatte Lüge.


----------



## Niclas (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Adventskalender-Spam!!!*

Dazu passend
heise online - Verbraucherschützer warnen vor Online-Adventskalendern für Kinder


> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor Online-Adventskalendern für Kinder
> ...
> Ein Drittel der Angebote ziele darauf ab, die Daten für Werbezwecke abzufischen. "Damit wird gezielt die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit von Kindern ausgenutzt", kritisierte die Verbraucherzentrale. Nur zwei der Online-Kalender beschränkten sich darauf, die E-Mail-Adresse und ein Passwort zu erfragen.


----------



## Marco001 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Adventskalender-Spam!!!*



> das von Dir erstellte Thema "Vorsicht vor Adventskalender-Spam!!!" aus dem Forum "Smalltalk" wurde von einem unserer Moderatoren gelöscht. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass bereits ein Thema mit der gleichen Frage oder dem gleichen Inhalt existiert. In der Begründung unten kannst du nachlesen, wo du eine Antwort auf deine Frage findest.
> 
> Als Grund wurde eingetragen: Auf Antrag des Kalenderinhabers entfernt



Aus einem Forum, während ein anderes Board ebenfalls vom Betreiber angemailt wurde. Aus Sicherheitsgründen wurde im zweiten Board der Name des Kalenderbetreibers Zensiert, beide Foren wurden vom Seitenbetreiber angesschrieben.

Zitat des Moderators aus dem zweiten Forum:



> Mich erreichte soeben eine E-Mail des Betreibers, der mich darauf hinweist, dass es sich hierbei um "falsche, ruf- und geschäftsschädigende [...] sowie verleumderische Aussagen" handelt.
> 
> Ich habe deshalb den Link und Namen der Website aus obigem Beitrag entfernt, um mich vor möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen zu schützen.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Adventskalender-Spam!!!*

Hier ist ein Sammeldienst persönlicher Daten von ganz übler Sorte:

http://www.google.de/search?q="Mach...oL-TJyPDYe48gOtx8mMCw&start=290&sa=N&filter=0


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Adventskalender-Spam!!!*

Online-Adventskalender: Vorsicht vor lästiger Werbung und Datensammlern: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

